# juniper fishing rod rack



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

This post is actually an experiment. I got a digital camera, finally, and I'm trying to figure out resizing/compression to be able to load pics up to this site.

So....I was hired by a woman to build this fishing rod rack for her boyfriend for christmas. He's got a stack of rods laying on the floor and apparently getting them off the floor was worthwhile to her, enough to have a custom piece made. It holds 20 rods, with the reels on, and has 3 shelves for tackle boxes and other assorted gear. One face is hinged so the shelves can be accessed without removing rods. And the entire unit is mounted on a lazy susan so it rotates freely for easy access. The butts of the rods sit in a shallow hole at the bottom, and the upper holder is attached with a screw and wing nut. Because there is no standard distance between the butt of the rod and the first guide, this allows you to rotate the upper holder in case the guide happens to fall right at that spot. It will then put the holder slot ~ 4" higher. Leather straps that slip onto a screw head keep the rods from falling forward when turning the rack or opening the door. He's been wanting to have something made from juniper for some time, so that's the wood she requested. 

Frames are all mortise and tenon joinery, the shelves are assembled with spline joints and mounted into the frames in dados, screwed and glued. She wanted it a bit rustic looking, not too fancy, so I didn't worry about concealing screws. Not a piece of "fine furniture", but there was only so far she was willing to go for the guy in terms of cost.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Do I spy an old green Penn spinfisher? Can't see one without thinking of my Dad and Grandpa.

Nice work!


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

What an eye! It's a Penn 704 which I used for surf fishing and jetty fishing on the coast. It's been a few years since I've used it, though.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Off topic, but I was digging through photos and found this one from a few years ago. Surf fishing trip for my dads birthday. My dads had his since he was a kid an we've got my grandpas too. Always washed and rebuilt any time they got dunked.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

It's a good reel for surf fishing. :yes:


----------

